# Smoker racks



## cyclonesmoker (Feb 7, 2011)

should I be cleaning my smoker racks after every smoke? When I grill I heat up the grill then run the brush over the grates....wasn't sure what I should be doing for the smoker racks?


----------



## sqwib (Feb 7, 2011)

Just knock off the heavy stuff and spray with a bit of Pam


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 7, 2011)

I do the same thing just knock off the chunks and smoke on.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2011)

I have found when smoking salmon, if it is oily, the racks and drip pan can transfer the fish taste to your next smoked product. Scrubbing anything that may have fish oil on it might be a good idea.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## mofo (Feb 7, 2011)

I clean my racks after every smoke.


----------



## retread (Feb 7, 2011)

I also have a GOSM Big Block and, like MoFo, I clean the racks I use after each smoke.  However, I only insert as many racks as I need.  It helps keep down the KP job, doncha know.


----------



## arnie (Feb 7, 2011)

I clean my racks after every smoke by soaking with dish soap an hour or two

After knocking the chunks off I toss them in the dish washer and call it good


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 7, 2011)

I clean mine after every smoke... I knock off the bigg chunks and run it threw the dish washer...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2011)

I think it depends on the grill.

I guess cast iron grills get cleaned like I do my gas grill---get it hot & brush it.

Mrs Bear cleans my MES grills after every use.

Bear


----------



## otis857 (Feb 11, 2011)

I clean my racks too. With the Masterbuilt XL, I thought I cut a fat hog in the a$$ with the chrome racks. Just put them in the dishwasher, right? Wrong!! They're about 1" too long to fit, AARGH. But I found a plastic Mortar mixing tub at Home Depot that work perfect for under $10. Pam on the racks before the smoke makes the gunk come off easy.


----------



## lookwow (Feb 11, 2011)

Ya i clean mine with soapy water after each smoke.


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 11, 2011)

+1nock off the heavy and wash with soapy water


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 11, 2011)

I just scratch mine off if they are full of clumps.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm with Bear, I clean the water pan, Judy cleans the grates. I don't think they need to be cleaned each time, but she does, so she cleans them. It works for me.


----------



## rstr hunter (Feb 12, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I think it depends on the grill.
> 
> I guess cast iron grills get cleaned like I do my gas grill---get it hot & brush it.
> 
> ...


Ditto, except Mrs Hunter does mine.  I'm sure she'd appreciate it if Mrs Bear would like to take this over


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2011)

Rstr Hunter said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > I think it depends on the grill.
> ...


LOL---Good Luck !

Mrs Bear never complains about doing things like this, but that Grumpy look she gives me is sometimes worse!


----------



## roadsound (Sep 17, 2012)

There is nothing worse that trying to clean my grates on my MES.  I tried in the sink with soap and water, and that was not working.  So I fired up the Weber propane grill and place all the grills on there for a few minutes on high and everything burned off.  Ran a brush over them and were nice and clean.  Never going to waste an hour of my life and scub these things again.


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

Clean?? You Mean we are suppose to Clean Em? OMG Man Epic fail lol ,  Naw I usually Just Knock Off the big stuff and Move On  I wipe grates with Oil or spray with Pam . I'm old school I Like the Taste of a Seasoned cook ( I don't smoke fish ) so It works well.  But I will take it to a Car wash and hose every so often to do a once over, Lining the bottom with a drip pan or foil keeps the Greasiness down to a Minimum. and If The Racks do get funky I use a brass brush on a grinder  and Bam clean in 2.5 rinse then oil.  But I never Use soap, I dont like the taste if you miss rinse it


----------

